# My personal best



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I was blessed to have been invited down to my buddy's ranch. We hunted this deer for 6 days. We knew he was in the area but trying logic to locate him wasn't working so we just flipped a coin and we finally got him. Scored 177. He went straight to the taxi. He is the biggest scoring deer I have ever taken. LOL, can't wait to hang him on the wall next year. Yes, MLD.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Beautiful, what part of the state?


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

What a hoss, congratulations!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Very nice. You did good.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

older 37 said:


> Beautiful, what part of the state?


Victoria county


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Where in Victoria???? not asking exact location, but I have heard of deer around that size along 77S from creek bed up to tivoli cut off.
Congratulations and great deer and management! Most people in our area shoot them at 3-4 and they never have a chance to get that big.


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

Great deer. Congratulations ðŸ‘

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

VERY NICE , congrats on your best one yet


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

DR_Smith said:


> Where in Victoria???? not asking exact location, but I have heard of deer around that size along 77S from creek bed up to tivoli cut off.
> Congratulations and great deer and management! Most people in our area shoot them at 3-4 and they never have a chance to get that big.


No sir. Not in Tivoli. Inez.


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Awesome buck, congratulations!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Great buck. Congrats


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome buck......congrats!!!!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Way to go snort
Congrats that's a gooden


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Good looking deer!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Bucksnort said:


> No sir. Not in Tivoli. Inez.


Huge buck for northern Vic County. Huge congrats to you as well.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Nice


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Very nice BS, congrats!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Atta boy Danny. Hell of a deer.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Inez area is even more impressive!!! congratulations again! I will post a few pics of deer I have seen in that area but none like that monster!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dang Snort, that's a buck of a life time. Congrats brother!!!


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Good job Snort! 2 thumbs way up sir. Kudos to your buddy for helping to make it happen!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter (Aug 26, 2009)

very nice, congrats


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

that's awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

What a buck!! Congrats!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Boom!!

Congrats on an awesome trophy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very Nice , what a Toad!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Great buck, Congratulations


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a beautiful deer!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Awesome buck for our area ! Raised here and still hunt here today there still around ! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

That's an outstanding buck. Congratulations.


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

Awesome deer! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the congrats. I really appreciate it. This deer was a fun one to hunt. He frustrated us to the point we just through or hands up. Then it happened 15 min after we got into the blind which made the hunt that much more memorable. I would not have it any other way.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Kudos to y'all for keeping after him and making it happen. Very nice!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Super buck Danny...congratulations!

Blake sure is doing a good job with his place!

TH


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Super buck Danny...congratulations!
> 
> Blake sure is doing a good job with his place!
> 
> TH


Thanks Martin and agree he is doing it right. It was great seeing Sterling at the dove hunt but we missed his Dad.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Darn nice buck......thought you might be hunting in Sour Lake againí ½í¸Ž....WW


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

That's a great looking buck sir, well done!!!!:brew:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

2Ws said:


> Darn nice buck......thought you might be hunting in Sour Lake againï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½....WW


HaHa, Sour Lake is where it all started. Many moons ago:rotfl:


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

What a beauty !!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice buck Danny!!! Congrats


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Did this come off a high fence place? I only ask because I hunt near there and had no idea that the deer could grow that big. If low fence then our mgmt practices are changing immediately haha 

Great deer


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

good lookn buck


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

That's a real dandy, and something to be proud of. Congrats from me and the wife.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Very nice deer.. congrats


----------

